# RE: Babaloo is skipping or hopping a little



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*RE: Babaloo is skipping or hopping a little*

Hi All,

A few weeks ago Babaloo sorta skipped a day ot two after his neutering.

And then I didn't notice it until this past week. This past weekend, I took him on a walk for over an 1 1/2 hours. Since then he has been sorta skipping a little more often. He is also running and daring you to chase him.

I started to search for Luxating Patella's and found many a thread on that one.

Babaloo's knees are fine so the Vet confirmed. The Vet did some further looking and found that he had some soreness near his hip and noticed some difference in the muscle mass on his hind legs.

He is treating it right now as if it's a sprain but told me to come back in 2 weeks. He described Legg Calves Perth disease to me and I almost freaked.

He's on an G3, SynoviG3 , I guess this is the anti inflamatory and Metacam (pain killer). I didn't think he was in any pain since he wasn't whinning or whimpering.

So my fingers are crossed that it's a bad sprain that I have no idea how he got.

He's going to miss his first East Coast Play date and Haloween party.

But he's gonna be fine in time.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I have never had a dog with Legg Calves perth disease but I had a son with it. It does heal its self after awhile. We were told that it was caused by the top of the bone dying off because of very rapid growth.The forementioned son had to take it easy for a couple of years but it resolved itself.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

The way the vet explained it to me was that the blood supply to the bone (is this right) is what is dying off. If it requires surgery they remove the ball and the scar tissue fills the area and he will be fine. However, I am still hoping it a bad sprain.

How old was your don when he was diagnosed with this? And was he in any pain? And when you say he took it easy for a few years, how did he handle that?

I certainly hope not.

Vicki


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

My son was about eleven when he was diagnosed and surgery was never suggested. It was all over by the time he was thirteen. Yes it was painful but he took medications for that and he ended up playing football in high school. He also ended up being 6 feet six inches tall and about 280 ibs, My husband and I are average sized people so this was a surprise.I hope this doesn't happen to your dog!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I am praying that it's just a sprain and he will be fine in a couple of days. 

Actually your son did pretty well afterwards. Playing football is quite a feat.

I have one more question for you. I see that you are a Senior Member does this mean that you are a Senior like in Senior Citizen or a Senior member of this forum. I have seen this used quite a bit on this forum and not quite sure about it's meaning.

Vicki


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo had LCP (Leggs Calve Perth). Surgery was performed about a year ago by an orthopedic specialist to remove the femoral head. Everything worked out well, and he is just fine today. It can be confirmed through X-rays. Hopefully, Babaloo just has a sprain. Feel free to PM me if you need more information.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Senior member, hmm. I don't know what it means either. I have only been a member for a year and I don't post that much. It's a puzzle.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I am realing feeling pretty awful about this. I think that the two weeks is going to take forever.

The Vet did explain to me that it is highly treatable and if in fact he does have this Babaloo will be fine. I feel so awful that he was in pain and I didn't even know it. He absolutely showed no sign of being uncomfortable. Most of the time he is walking and running normally. Barking at us at us if we weren't giving him enough attention. 

I guess I am just feeling very sad right now cause he is such a sweet little pupster.

Thanks again. I think that I am taking two Tylenol PM's and going to sleep.

Vicki


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

deejay said:


> Senior member, hmm. I don't know what it means either. I have only been a member for a year and I don't post that much. It's a puzzle.


I think after your 100th post you become a senior member :wink:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Vicki, that does sound scary. Like you said, hopefully it's just a sprain.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry tho hear Babaloo is having these problems, interesting to read others experience. Keep us posted.

Number of post makes you a Senior.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki, sorry you and Baloo are going through this. Please keep us posted. I will keep my fingers crossed with you that it is just a sprain.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Babaloo has been diagnosed with Avascular Necrosis or Legg Calves Perthes disease. We went to the Animal Medical Center of NYC. Milo's mom used an Orhtopedic Surgeon and it was a successful surgey so naturally , we were looking for an Orthopedic Surgeon in the NYC area that has a reahbilitation facility. This place seems to have it all.

If you have heard good things about this place let me know, if you have heard awful things please let me know also but send me a PM then.



So November 11, 2009, he is scheduled for surgery. I will keep you posted.

Vicki


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, poor lil' Babaloo and mommy, too. So sorry he has to have the surgery, but at least you are in a major metro area that gives you good access to top notch specialists. Will be holding good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - I am so sorry to hear this news! I am so glad though that you have found out what the problem was, and getting it taken care of. Please keep us all up to date on how he is doing through all of this - and of course how you are making out too!! I hope and pray that he heals quickly and is able to come to the next playdate and have just as much fun!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Vicki, I am sorry it ended up as Legg Calves. I hope the surgery goes really well and he has a quick recovery.
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear this about Babaloo. Sending you hugs and wishing for a speedy recovery following his surgery.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Vicki, I am so sorry to hear about Babaloo. He is such a sweet little guy. Wishing him a safe and successful surgery and a complete healthy recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Poornima,

Thank you for your well wishes. We are hoping that in a few months this will be behind us and we can move on into the next chapter.

Hugs and Kisses to Lizzie and Benji.

Vicki


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks all of you for your good wishes. He is such a sweet little pupster. I just don't want him to be in any pain. This will be over in a few months and we will be ready for agility training. I would never have thought about except for those two wonderful boys at the Playdate.

Vicki


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Best wishes Babaloo! :grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry you and Babaloo have to go through this. Please keep us all posted on his progress after the surgery. I am glad you were able to find out what the problem is and what needs to be done to fix it.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Please have sweet thoughts tomorrow of Babaloo running and jumping without the limp. His surgery is scheduled for tomorrow morning.

Vicki


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: *Babaloo* :grouphug:
Get well soon!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

We will be thinking of Babaloo and sending lots of healing energy & strength for both of you. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts to Babaloo and a hug your way!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Babaloo and a :hug: for you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery for Babaloo, and comfort for you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending out good thoughts to you and Babaloo!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

We'll be thinking of you and Babaloo tomorrow!
January, Serena and Raffy


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I know what you're feeling tonight, but it'll be all over soon. Milo said to tell Babaloo, "Hav to Hav," that he's going to be fine! He's been there!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending good thoughts to you and Babaloo for his surgery tommorrow. I, also had a Coton de Tulear that had the same surgery. She did great- just encourage your pup to use the leg as early as possible. 
Hugs to you both,
Jocelyn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My calendar says that today is Babaloo's surgery!! We are all sending warm thoughts your way and a quick recovery!! We want to see that boy tearing around my yard this spring


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

The surgeon just called to say that Babaloo did well. He was already coming out of the anesthesia. She said that the Femoral Head was really in bad shape. I will no more when I see him tomorrow afternoon. 

Laurie the next time you see him he will be running with the pack in your back yard.


Stay tuned more news to come.

Love to all,

Vicki


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update- I am so glad the surgery went well.
Give him lots of gentle belly rubs when he gets home, he will be doing the rlh before you know it!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh I am so glad to hear the surgery went well. Sending more healing energy your way. Can't wait to see pictures of him playing with the pack once he is healed up.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Vicki -

I haven't been on in a while and I just checked into this thread. I am so sorry to hear about Babaloo. Please write in today and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Vicki,
Christopher and Jacob have been saying their prayers for Babaloo. Please give him hugs and kisses from them. We will all be thinking of you both and hoping for a very speedy recovery!!!
Patty


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have just heard from the hospital and our little warrior is doing just great for the first day. He is up and walking not on all fours but he is putting the fourth leg down when he is just standing. The staff has been cuddling with him and once again I have been threatened that someone is going to steal him away from me.

He is on pain killers and will receive some elctro therapy before we pick him up at 3:30 today. He is coming home with drugs. I can't wait to cuddle with him.

Your thoughts and well wishes have taken us a long way.

Christopher and Jacob as soon as he is better Babaloo will be going for Agility classes since the two of you did so well with him and the tunnel. I wonder if a Teacher can do any better.

Hugs to all of you


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so glad to hear he did well and is on his way home soon. Heal fast Babaloo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki, I am so happy to hear that he made it through surgery well!! He really is a trooper, we sure were able to see that last month! I am sure you will get lots of hugs and cuddles from that sweet boy tonight!
Way to go Babaloo!!!!!
Love,
Aunt Laurie


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Babaloo is home. He a real little trooper. He is not thrilled with the lampshade around his neck tho. He isand trying to get crying and trying to get it off. He's not supposed to be running or jumping. I caught himrunning already. Wehave been home about an hour.

He had a little electr therapy today so we are definitely in the mending phase. We are all mending.

I have to ice his wound about 6 times a day for 10 minutes. Until Sunday when we switch to warm compresses.

I really was impressed with Anmal Center in Manhattan on East 62nd Street. 

I will keep you posted on his progress. DAY 1 He is up and walking on three legs but does put the 4th one down.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing so well!!! Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am glad he is home as that is the best place to recover. Uh oh to the running already! It is so hard to keep these little ones down. Wishing you a quick recovery and lots of puppy kisses and then long walks in the future


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki, forgive me I do not recall if it is his front or back leg? If it is his back leg and you are thinking you need to keep him away from it for his whole recovery you may want to check into the BiteNot collar.

http://www.bitenot.com/

It truly let my boys out of jail after their neuter. they could pretty much do everything in it but reach their back side.

I am glad bubalooooo is such a trooper. and you are such a good momma.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Babaloo is home and that his surgery went well. I can't believe he's already trying to run around. I know the lampshade is so miserable. I never heard of the bitenot Missy suggested - I really like that and wish I would have found that before neutering. Sending Babaloo get well quick wishes!!!:hug:
Gina


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion about bitenot. It's almost 24 hours home. Last night around 1:00 Babaloo started to scratch the plastic lampshade and needless to say we got up. After a couple of gentle little pets he went back to sleep. My husband ran out this morning for a COMFY COLLAR. It's a soft e collar. Its much softer and he seems to be much happier. He is napping now with it on so I guess it's a little more comfy. We shall see. 

He's definitely not using the leg yet but we are working on it.

Stay well everyone and have a great weekend. 

We are on the mend.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear Babaloo is doing well. You'll want to watch him with the No Bite collar - Cody was able to get at his stitches (in his knee) with this on and pulled a few stitches out the second I left him alone.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vicki, so glad to read your little sweetheart is doing so well. He should be ready to kick some butt in the Spring


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, 
I didn't hear about the NO BITE until after we purchased the COMFY Collar. I spent about an hour this morning aggonizing over the size. Meanwhile he just decided to go sown a flight a stairs. Not sure how he did this since he is not really using the 4th leg yet.

11 days and the stitches come out and the lampshades go away.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Vicki, I'm so pleased to hear of Babaloo's progress. Sounds like he is beginning to heal. Hope your weekend is lovely and uneventful. 

Sally~


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking in on Babaloo. Glad to hear you are all doing okay. He will be back on all fours before you know it


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just a little Babaloo update. He is off any pain killing drugs, the patch has been removed from his back. It took quite an effort to get it off. Went very slowly so as not to startle him. He is in good spirits, very hard to keep him from jumping and running up the stairs. 

My grand daughter came to visit yesterday and that was all he needed. He absolutely adores her and was jumping up and down and kissing her. 

Only rarely does he put the paw down so on Friday we are bringing him for a Physical Therapy consultation. And probably some PT sessions to follow.

We tried the Comfy Cone and found that he is in between sizes. The small is a tad too small and the medium is bigger than the plastic Lampshade that the hospital provided. So since we weren't able to blow up the flotation device ring that goes around the neck he is back in the Plastic Lampshade. Next Tuesday is coming and the stitches are coming out. 

I think that once the stitches are out and the lampshade is gone he will be a happier little pooch.

So keep posted for the continue saga of Babaloo.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

How are Babaloo and you doing?


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

We are doing fine. He is very cautious. Not really doing very much. I hope it's because he has this lampshade on his head. He is using the leg minimally but I do see him use it. He doesn't like to walk on sidewalks and streets but will in the grass.

Tomorrow we are going in for an evaluation of the Physical Therapy he will be getting and on Tuesday they will be removing his stitches. I feel like the stitch police we do take the lampshade off for eating and walking and for supervised activity.

So we are making progress just slow. I have to learn to be more patient.

Thanks for asking. 

HAve a great weekend.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

I thought today would never get here. The stitches are coming out this afternoon so the lamp shade can be tossed. I will be meeting Robert and Babaloo at the hospital later. He seemed to be almost himself this mornong wanting to be chased and was using all four paws for part of the time. 

He will be getting some physical therapy for the next three weeks and then we will make another evaluation as to whether he will need soe more.

Vicki and BABALOO


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It sounds like he's making good progress already using that leg. Hang in there, you wouldn't want him to overdo it so it's good he's being careful. I hope he enjoys his hysical therapy and can soon be fully operational! Good for you both!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So glad to hear that Babaloo is getting his stitiches out. Keep walking him up and down inclines - it'll force him to walk on his paw to keep his balance. A big hug from me and Milo!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So glad for you and Babaloo that the stitches are coming out. Wishes for a continued nice recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAhoo Babaloo!!! I am sure you are so relieved Vicki!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Babaloo is back 

We are back from Manhattan and without stitches and without the plastic Lampshade. The Surgeon was extremely pleased with his progress. I told her that there was an "Angel" in West Hartford who knew all the ropes and I followed her advice.

We are using the stairs for inclines and the short leads. They do recommend that he has some PT. So six sessions of PT here we come. MAybe next year I will get to Italy.

It has been an ordeal but this fabulous forum with its plethora of information , guidance and support has gotten me through this.

Laurie he will be running with the back at the next playdate.

And Joyce, we must get our guys together. I will drive anywhere. Thanks so much for all of your help and support it really was the most beneficial.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Vicki,

Hurray!!!!! You made it!!!!!!! We will get ourselves and the two havanese "soldiers" together! They're tough little ones. Italy will be there for you, and it'll be well worth the wait!

Joyce


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki, this is such great news! I wish continued success and healing for Babaloo. I can't wait to see pictures of him running and playing at one of Laurie's playdates. What a great Havamom you are.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Wonderful news that Babaloo is doing so well. 

Shhhh, don't tell him that I said PT did not stand for physical therapy, it stood for patient torture....but, it did pay off in the long run when I blew out a disc in my lower back.:crutch:


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

Today is his third visit for Reahab. They will ultimately video him and it can be viewed on UTUBE. So hubby and Babaloo drove into Manhattan while I sit here working.

He definitely is well on his way back. I have been doing a little work with him at home. I have to put a small cap wrapped up in some bright red adhesive tape on his left back hind paw. This is forcing him to use the right hind leg(with the surgery). He has to do this for five minutes. He sits down and doesn't walk at all. He's no dummy. I have been bribing him with FROSTY PAWS. Every once in awhile a let him have a lick. It's quite funny to watch. He does help himself alot with his walking up and down the stairs all day long.

We have been walking up hills where the tree roots are above the surface, this also forces them to use both hind legs. 

He wasn't using his leg outside I thought it moght be the cold ground but lately he is usung it about 60% of the time outside. This is progress. Inside I see a little hop once in awhile.

So now its back to work. I am thinking Babaloo would make a very good therapy dog. He loves gong to the hospital , he is always wagging his tail and only gets upset when someone ignores him. He is so loveable. 

Stay well and warm everyone.

Vicki

I did take one photo of him wearing the plastic lampshade but I didn't phot the incision. I guess I didn't want to see the stitches again. You can't even see it now. His hair is covering it up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news Vicki. Keep it up Babaloo.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news! Wishing Babaloo continued healthy recovery!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

It's been four weeks... and here are some videos of Babaloo doing some physical therapy 













Two more sessions and he is done...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's really cool to watch! I'm glad Babaloo is doing so well! You are doing great with him! Way to go mom!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, he is doing great! it is so neat to see what they do in therapy. Baloo is so good and so trusting. Looked a little like he was saying "hey mom, why am I walking in the water?"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's doing great. I love the water video. He does look like he's wondering why he's walking in water. It's a great form of therapy though.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe he is.. We weren't able to go in the room to watch so this is how they saisfy the parent's need to know what is going on.

He is doing well and I am so happy that this will be behind us very soon. 

On to the next adventure....

Vicki


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Vicki,

He's doing great! That underwater treadmill brought back lots of memories of Milo. Babaloo is totally on his way to a complete recovery. I couldn't be happier - hugs to all of you.

Joyce


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the videos. It's interesting to get a glimpse into physical therapy for a dog.


----------

